# Buying a Craigslist Trailer. Need Help Please



## kelbym232

So I want to buy this trailer on Sunday from craiglist. What should I look for? I don't really know anything about trailers.

I contacted my title company and PA and found out how to get a title since he doesn't have one. They said as long as it is manufactured before 1997 I'll be able to get a title. I'll need the gross weight, empty weight and vin verified by an inspector and a bill of sale.

Now that I got that taken care of. What should I look out for on the actual trailer? He said the lights work and he has two spares for it. He said it has a little bit of rust from the saltwater fishing he does. Here is the trailer:


----------



## ggoldy

!st trip with an unknown trailer is nerve racking for me. Check the wheel bearings and lug nuts at the very least. Salt water is your enemy. Maybe take a grease gun and be sure the bearing buddy's are full. The 2 extra tires full of air would be good insurance. Even better, put the trailer in or on something to carry it home.
What's that white stuff on the ground? Live near the beach? :LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Be sure you can find the VIN!
Not all trailers have the VIN stamped into the trailer. Some trailers have the VIN on a sticker that falls off over time leaving no vin to be verified.


----------



## slick

Take zip ties or tape with you. The wiring is hanging.


----------



## kelbym232

How do the wheels and tires look in his picture?


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

kelbym232 said:


> How do the wheels and tires look in his picture?



Can't really see the tires very well. Inspect them for dry rot and cracks when you get there.

Take a can of WD40 with you. You may need to spray the latch/hitch.

Pull it home, remember;
An empty trailer will bounce, especially a two-wheeled trailer. They don't weight very much.
Don't pull it too fast. If you have a blow out, your trailer will pull and can cause it to go sideways.
Just take it slow and easy. Turn the flashers on your truck, and stay in the right hand lane.
Take a jack and a wheel lug wrench, just in case of a flat.
And YES, grease those wheels!

How far are you going to have to pull it? Any freeways?

Keith
Texas


----------



## kelbym232

Thank you for the information. 

It wil be a 3.5 hour pull. 

I'm still debating if I should buy it. If it is just rust that I can cleanup that is no big deal. It's the issues I can't see that is worrying me. I don't know how to check bearings or anything like that.


----------



## Flat_Bottum

If it were me, I would buy a new set of wheels and tires. Wal mart has them for around $35-40 each and they come ready to mount.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

3.5 hours with a trailer of unknown condition. Borrow or rent a small trailer to bring it home on.
I'd wait for something closer that you can inspect without a 7+ hour round trip just to find it's a POS.


----------



## ggoldy

kelbym232 said:


> How do the wheels and tires look in his picture?



Rusty as all get out! If you can't get the lug nuts or bearing nut(not the right term...mind is blank) off, you can't fix anything. And 3.5 hours is a LONG HAUL!!!


----------



## kelbym232

Well it looks like you guys talked me out of this trailer. 

It is 7 hours on the road hauling a trailer that might not work. 

Thank you for telling me what to look for while I search for another one. I really appreciate the help. 

If anyone knows of a trailer I can buy for my 12 foot Jon boat around Gettysburg, PA, please let me know.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

For 12' boat you can expand your search to include jet ski trailers and small utility trailers.


----------



## ccarver

I agree with everyone here, I just bought an old boat for $500 my drive back was only 30min ... but I was white knuckle driving the whole way... when I showed up the trailer tires were I 2" of ice (had to hook up and yank the trailer free), no trailer light (of course it was dark when I finally got the paperwork done) and absolutely no idea on the bearings or tire condtion..... yea talk about a nervous wreck... didn't help my wife was with me and didn't want me to buy it in the first place. Lol


----------



## ggoldy

kelbym232, Last year I bought a new MT series Magic Tilt trailer from my favorite local Marina guy. $750.00, just a small, basic, brand new, galvanized trailer and ordered small guide on bunks with it. Good piece of mind. I don't worry about it at all.


----------



## kelbym232

Thank you for the reply but that is out of my price range unfortunately. 

I'm looking at the harbor freight boat trailer now for $299 with a coupon.


----------



## TexasLoneStar56

kelbym232 said:


> Thank you for the reply but that is out of my price range unfortunately.
> 
> I'm looking at the harbor freight boat trailer now for $299 with a coupon.



I do understand some people may not have knowledge about trailers. I respect your honesty in saying so. If I were in your shoes, the first thing I would do is gain all the knowledge I could about them. If you are going to own one, you are going to have to know how to maintain one, whether it's used or new. It's not hard, you just have to know. Google how a trailer works; built; bearings; springs; etc.... There is a world of knowledge out there to read, for free.

I was fortunate enough to have grown up on a big farm, learning about this stuff as a child. We had to. As an adult, I appreciate what our parents taught us and made us learn.  

Keep us posted on what you buy!

Keith
Texas


----------



## Captain Ahab

Where is that trailer located? If it is on my end of pa I would be glad to help


----------



## kelbym232

Well I finally got myself a trailer for the price of free. Only a 30 minute drive too. 

It is a 16 footer that came with a junket boat on top. The boats not a total loss though. I see a lot of parts in there that I can use in my jon boat. 

The trailer is in very good condition. I have the titles, the lights work, comes with a winch, jack and spare tire. The tires also still have good tread on them. 

I hope to be catching some musky this month so I have a lot of reading to do on this forum. 

I'll keep you posted on any changes/updates I make


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

Nice combo.
The trailer looks like it's going to be a lot more than you need for a 12' aluminum boat. You might have to remove some of the leafs from the spring pack. Can the winch stand be moved back to where it sits in the area where the tongue attaches?


----------



## kelbym232

Thank you 

Yea I will need to remove some leafs. I've been looking up how to do that. 

I plan on working on the bearings and the leafs this weekend. 

Anything else you think I should look at?


----------



## Tallpine




----------



## slick

Glad you waited and didn't make that 7 hour drive.
Plus you got an awesome trailer!!!!


----------



## ggoldy

You got yourself a good deal! You could put the boat on CL and get enough money for the trailer maint. and even new fenders!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls

kelbym232 said:


> Thank you
> 
> Yea I will need to remove some leafs. I've been looking up how to do that.
> 
> I plan on working on the bearings and the leafs this weekend.
> 
> Anything else you think I should look at?


Once you remove the axle put a large C clamp on the spring pack close to the centering bolt. Undo the centering bolt, You may have to cut or grind off the nut. How many leafs you need is going to be a bit of trial and error. To put the spring pack back together you'll need a long all thread bolt of the same diameter as the old centering bolt. When the leafs are together use the C clamp to hold pack together, remove the long bolt and replace it with a shorter bolt.


----------

